# Arkansas Ambulance Crash Kills Two EMTs



## Emtplatt (Feb 16, 2006)

Two Arkansas emergency medical technicians (EMT) are dead after their ambulance crashed in Dallas County. It happened Wednesday night around seven as the men were on their way to a medical call in Carthage.

State police say 46-year-old Kent Goodman and 31-year-old Tim Clowers ran off Highway 273, lost control and flipped their ambulance several times.

Neither was wearing their seatbelt and both were ejected. Thursday, their fellow EMTs were trying to cope with the loss while still working to save the lives of others.

http://www.kthv.com/news/news.aspx?storyid=23971


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 16, 2006)

That's really rough. I'm just getting into this field, and the younger guy was just a year older than me. It really makes one think.


----------



## oneday06 (Feb 17, 2006)

It's terrible. I'm a student, and they announced it in our class last night. They are asking for thoughts and prayers for the families of both men.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Feb 17, 2006)

Saw that last night on the news - the same company said Id have a job if I could relocate - unfortunately I didnt have the funds to relocate so I had to turn them down.

Its sad knowing people who work for that company - Ive sent my thoughts and prayers out to them.

CP


----------



## Ecnalubma (Feb 24, 2006)

I hadn't worked with Kent and Tim, but I knew them from a few conferances and such we've had down here. Good guys. EASI's policy is always to wear seatbelts. They struck me as the kind that would follow that policy. Sad to see something like this.


----------



## Stevo (Feb 25, 2006)

> Experts say ambulance accidents are the number one killers of EMS workers.



i'm wearing a seatbelt from now on...

~S~


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 25, 2006)

I can't wear one in the back, I wouldn't be able to reach the patient or any equipment.


----------



## Stevo (Feb 25, 2006)

i asked about that wacker

seems we are to wear them in the back , unless we are treating the patient

but if anyone is in the back, they usually are right?

it's a tad conflicting imho....

~S~


----------



## Carpe Diem (Feb 26, 2006)

Thats terrible, my prayers and thoughts are with them and thier families. :sad:


----------



## Mobile Medic (Feb 27, 2006)

Note: Please do not take my comments as disrespectful.

Let us all learn from this, seatbelts are there for a reason. I cannot imagine anyone consiciously deciding not to wear a seatbelt while responding to an emergency call.

Besides being law here, I will not proceed driving my ambulance if the rest of my crew does not hae their seatbelts on.

As for working in the back with or without a seatbelt, only if patient care requires that I be unbelted and only then... as soon as I can, the seatbelt is back on.

Of course my thoughts are with the EMS staff that died, and those that are impacted by this incident.


----------



## Jon (Feb 27, 2006)

it is the law here as well. Do I always follow it?  At the squad, I should wear my seatbelt more often. At work downtown on a transport truck, with a "seatbelt requried or you get fired" policy - ALWAYS...

In my POV? Always.


look at http://www.firefighterclosecalls.com/ - Billy Goldfelder has several good links and storys that show why seatbelts are important: http://www.firefighterclosecalls.com/downloads/SeatbeltNOBS.mpg


----------



## EMR06 (Mar 1, 2006)

This is the saddest thing probably ever. My heart and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Jon (Mar 2, 2006)

EMR06 said:
			
		

> This is the saddest thing probably ever. My heart and prayers go out to the family.


Not to be callous, but get used to it.... it happens several times a year.

The National EMS Memorial Service released their 2005 list of names this week. In 2005, 8 EMS providers died in Line of Duty MVA's. There was also 1 from 2002 and 1 from 2001 listed. In addition, there was one Medic who died on his way to work in an MVA who is honored, and one provider who was struck at a scene and killed. 2 providers died as a result of toxic exposure while working at the site of the 9/11 attacks in NYC, 1 provider was killed in an assault, one died of surgery complications. 7 died in Aeromedical incidents in 2005, and 3 are listed from a helicopter crash in 2002.

In total, 26 individuals will be recognized for giving their lives while helping others. That is JUST EMS providers… I’m not looking at the firefighters. 21 of those who will be honored died in 2005.

We all do stupid things… and sometimes, we pay the ultimate price for our mistakes.

Looking at the Fire side, here is the Paul Combs Firehouse Magazine cartoon that highlights the preventable causes of Firefighter (and EMS) Line of Duty deaths. http://www.firehouse.com/cartoon/2006/combs_janmag.jpg






I'm posting this seriously. A former partner of mine died because of a Fire-Side LODD heart attack last month. I hadn't seen him in over a year, but it still hurt.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 3, 2006)

*What a tragic, and possibly unavoidable loss. My heart goes out to the families, friends and coworkers of these two men.*


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 4, 2006)

Its a tough thing to loose our people, though we must all COA and take proper safety measues. Our job is dangerous enough, we need not take unnecessary risks.


----------

